# Puff pastry goodies!



## bladebuilder (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys! So after dinner tonight, my wife was looking for something to have with coffee. So I pulled this together

Cream cheese, with 4 different fillings in a puff pastry.

There is blueberry, chocolate, serviceberry, and cloudberry












3D88E830-6CC7-4B13-A356-C185DF092AD4_zps8cymlceu.j



__ bladebuilder
__ Nov 9, 2014


















0EF34660-9F62-40DC-948A-38C800D0D1FC_zpsegl8mamd.j



__ bladebuilder
__ Nov 9, 2014


















B1FF1073-2075-469D-A9A3-27A7DD631D20_zpsvwiszpvw.j



__ bladebuilder
__ Nov 9, 2014


















826786E6-1403-478C-84EA-8B4CAC82FF7B_zps1fsiojqm.j



__ bladebuilder
__ Nov 9, 2014


















E9D3E6B5-77A1-43F3-8FB6-DED6B02A9AC8_zpszvczrig2.j



__ bladebuilder
__ Nov 9, 2014






Sorry 'bout the crappy lighting!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks good to me....   Dave


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks great!! Puff pastry is one of those things people tend to look at in the freezer section, shake their head and move on. But it's one of the most versatile things on Earth!! In addition to things like those beautiful desserts you made, you can use it to top pot pies, wrap a beef or pork loin for a fantastic Wellington, make your own croissant, the list goes on and on. Thanks for the reminder, I'm gonna pick some up the next time I go to the store.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 10, 2014)

I love to roll up some smoked meat, spinach, garlic, and provolone cheese in a puff pastry roll. Serve it with a nice marinara....


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2014)

I hate to say this but I found out I like puffed pastry on a pot pie, it was Paula Dean's idea.

Those are some nice looking pastries. I bet you earned brownie points with the bride!


----------



## bladebuilder (Nov 10, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I hate to say this but I found out I like puffed pastry on a pot pie, it was Paula Dean's idea.
> 
> Those are some nice looking pastries. I bet you earned brownie points with the bride!


Thanks guys!!

I need the brownie points, after she looked in my shop and seen the cedar smokehouse!! Lol! That one was eased some when she tried my first CB after some fine instruction frome folks here!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tasty treat! I have to say though that no amount of puffed pastry treats would save me if my wife looked out in the garage and saw another smoker. I'd just need to go live in it! The smoker, not the garage!


----------

